
Ask HN: What are some must watch videos? - Kevin_S
I need to kill some time this weekend
======
sebg
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Videos%20favorite&sort=byPopul...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Videos%20favorite&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
PaulHoule
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKxio8HZiNA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKxio8HZiNA)

